# Fix for a broken binding



## Cdifiore (Oct 26, 2016)

Bopper1985 said:


> Hey guys ,
> 
> I have a set of Burton cartel est 2015 and a screw at the back of the binding has fell out. Does anyone know where I can get a spare for this. Burton replied and said I need a new baseplate but would rather not pay for one. Any help appreciated.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest stopping into a Burton shop in you're near one. I used to live near Stratton Mountain, Vermont and they have a Burton shop in their village. Anytime, something goes wrong, I could go in there and get hooked up with a new screw or base plate for free. Sometimes I'd come back with a six pack or throw them a few dollars if I had it because they just do it for you even though they don't have to. Not sure if that's how every Burton shop works but it's worth a try.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Wait, this should be under Burton Warranty? With 2015 bindings you should be under warranty.


----------



## Bopper1985 (Feb 4, 2015)

TLN said:


> Wait, this should be under Burton Warranty? With 2015 bindings you should be under warranty.


Don't have a receipt for them unfortunately. Have emailed Burton but haven't heard back yet and keeping options open if they can't help. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Bopper1985 said:


> Don't have a receipt for them unfortunately. Have emailed Burton but haven't heard back yet and keeping options open if they can't help.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Never had a problem getting a replacement parts. No receipts, 3-4yr old binding. Kindly ask for help, get parts, say Thank you, and go ride it.


----------



## Bopper1985 (Feb 4, 2015)

TLN said:


> Never had a problem getting a replacement parts. No receipts, 3-4yr old binding. Kindly ask for help, get parts, say Thank you, and go ride it.


Cool. I'll Give it a go. Thanks dude. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Call them. They always pick up. No waiting for emails. Why do people avoid hearing peoples voices so much.


----------



## Bopper1985 (Feb 4, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Call them. They always pick up. No waiting for emails. Why do people avoid hearing peoples voices so much.


Awesome, always assume you wouldn't get an answer off a larger company. I'll call tomorrow. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Bopper1985 said:


> Awesome, always assume you wouldn't get an answer off a larger company. I'll call tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Large is relative. They have excellent customer support still and pride themselves on it. Sure they may be the 800lb gorilla of the sport, but still small in the corporate world.


----------



## Bopper1985 (Feb 4, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Large is relative. They have excellent customer support still and pride themselves on it. Sure they may be the 800lb gorilla of the sport, but still small in the corporate world.


True. Haven't thought of it like that. Hopefully I have a fruitful call tomorrow so. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

take the binding into any burton authorized shop...they will have a box of spare parts and hook you up for nothing


----------



## Bopper1985 (Feb 4, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> take the binding into any burton authorized shop...they will have a box of spare parts and hook you up for nothing


Living in Ireland so no shop near me. Will do that as a last resort when I get to the resorts this winter. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## UVMboarder (Aug 6, 2015)

Just call them. My buddy actually works in the department that you'll get in contact with. You'll be talking to someone sitting in the Burlington Flagship store in VT. They will hook you up as long as you just explain the issue and ask for help.


----------



## Bopper1985 (Feb 4, 2015)

UVMboarder said:


> Just call them. My buddy actually works in the department that you'll get in contact with. You'll be talking to someone sitting in the Burlington Flagship store in VT. They will hook you up as long as you just explain the issue and ask for help.


Cool. I'll be calling in Europe so I assume I'll be routed to their call centre on Europe but if that doesn't help I'll call the one in the US and send it to my brother. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> take the
> 
> ```
> c.f.
> ...


Haha, yeah & it doesn't matter which oddball screw, but, or plastic little spacer/washer you're looking for.

When you see the size of some of these boxes/tubs!

And I can guarantee if it's a Burton screw you're missing, it's in there for sure.

It's the same screw they've been using for 20 years.


TT


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Haha, yeah & it doesn't matter which oddball screw, but, or plastic little spacer/washer you're looking for.
> 
> *When you see the size of some of these boxes/tubs!*
> And I can guarantee if it's a Burton screw you're missing, it's in there for sure.
> ...


Guess those boxes there for a reason  

OP lost his re-flex hinge screw, which is probably not that popular. However I believe Burton will find it.


----------



## Bopper1985 (Feb 4, 2015)

Got a new baseplate from Burton this morning. It's a different colour and has some slight use as I didn't have my receipt but it fixes my issue and I'm not fussy about matching colours so I'm a happy man. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

